# Severely POed



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

My dad changed his mind about hauling my goats and says they have to go. 
ALL OF THEM. 
And if the lady who I got reservations from doesn't give me any money, I'll have lost it. 
I AM SO MAD. 
:veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, Talitha. I am so sorry! 
Will ray: that the reservations all work out.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you have been through this before -- I wouldnt just give up now. because you never even moved the last time.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, our house is sold now. So we are definitely moving. 
and we're leaning heavily to either renting from town or moving to SD=== either way, no goats, dad says.  *** after saying he would haul my darlings*** I might add. :fuming:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well have you talked to your mom since I know you said she wanted the goats as well.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I have--- and we had both planned everything out but nobody can go against Dad. . . he's dead set on getting them sold.  Mom is willing to go ahead and try again AFTER we move, but honestly, I am so sick of this, "Get rid of them now!" business and I don't have the heart to try and start again . . . I just feel totally stupid for not seeing this coming. His nature *my dad's* is so like this!!!! He has no heart for animals and he even wants me to give away my dogs!!! Which of course I said no to. 
So. . . .I threw a tantrum and dad threw one right back and as he is in charge, I have to oblige his highness's wishes . . .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I wish I could help you out -- I am so blessed to have a family who may not understand my passion but they accept it and even help me along when I need a hand. I wish everyone else had a Daddy like mine :hug:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

You are lucky, Stacey. . . . :thumbup: :tears:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no....I feel bad for you :hug: ... maybe ...that is all your parents could afford...is a place in town....times are really tough these days....and they want to provide the very best for you......I wish it could be different ....but I'm sure your family didn't do it to hurt you..... think of the future....when you can get your own place and have as many animals as you want..... :thumbup: hold your head up high.... I know it is hard now.... but... I have a feeling... that your parents do love you very much and are hurt themselves... to have to do this .... parents don't tell you that part.... :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I know how you feel. My dad and I get into fights about them all the time, but luckily he has no say whatsoever in what I do anymore. Although once, when we kept them in the backyard he threatened to take them to an auction and I told him if he even tried it I would be gone so quick he'd never see it coming and I wouldn't be coming back. Of course, I actually have quite a few places that I can go if I need to, not sure if you have an option like that. 

Yes I realize that my dad does love me (in his own strange way), but I have to say that if I didn't have my animals to keep me sane, I would have left a long time ago, if I didn't go insane first. Luckily he has FINALLY realized this, and doesn't even really complain about the two bottle babies I've had. (oh he's not too happy about it, but he lets me get away with it now)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry Talitha. I know you were wanting to rebuild your herd this year. Your dad is just trying to do the best thing. Hang in there. ((hugs))


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Although situations may be very different some things here ring as the same. As a Dad of three teens I ran into a spot awhile back where I had to sell our whole herd of goats the chickens, and the rabbits. Inside I tried to figure everyway in the world around it but just had to accept the truth that it was what it was. My heart and my spirit was crushed. I hated telling my daughter and sons that we had to do these things. They worked hard helping me with everything and I felt like I was jerking a dream out from under them. They didn't understand then but now they do. I don't think your Dad wants to hurt your feelings at all. Its just there may be no other way at this point. He may be like me and has a hard time showing exactly how he feels but I can bet he feels bad about this for you as well.
I hope this will work out good for you. I know its real tough. We are just now beginning to get on our feet. Whatever happens, DONT give up.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

I am sorry you are going through this. I don't know your situation, but as a parent native87 has a good point, sometimes we have to do things we don't want to do and we don't always handle it the best way. Chin up and just keep dreaming! :hug:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree with the last two posts. As a parent, sometimes we have to make choices that well....stink. As a young adult it is good to remember there are different seasons in life. Maybe this season is a goatless one but the next may include a huge herd. Just because you are angry and hurt doesn't mean you have to act on it. You have a choice. Maybe respecting your dad's choice now will make him reconsider in the future?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

It's hard feeling like you have no control over what happens in your own life...but that's just part of living with your parents...You want freedom to do whatever you want but you still need your parent's financial support...so, of course, they get the final say. 

I'm sure your dad is trying to do what's best for everyone. Moving is difficult enough without the added stress of making arrangements for animals...not to mention the money aspect of keeping animals. 

I wish things were easier for you...I know how hard it is to have to sell all of your pets...I went through the same thing as a teen with my horses and goats when my parents got divorced and we had to move. You will get through it...but it sucks...


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks everyone.  I am kinda feeling better today. . . :grouphug: thanks for all the wonderful comments. . . I guess I sorta understand about the parent thing---but it's just so tiring!!! Starting up again, and then selling, over and over again . . .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> thanks everyone.  I am kinda feeling better today. . . :grouphug: thanks for all the wonderful comments. . . I guess I sorta understand about the parent thing---but it's just so tiring!!! Starting up again, and then selling, over and over again . . .


 I am sorry you have to go through that alot.... You are... very welcome ... we are here for you... :hug: ray:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Update: I told my aunt (wonderful, wonderful aunt!!  ) my woes, and she goes, "well, I'm sure your uncle would love to help out!!" her family lives in SD, so they would have to come from sd to id and back again to help us move. . . and if they could do that, ((they are thinking about it)) they would be willing to help haul our critters, so ray: maybe a miracle could works itself here!! 
ps. . . . I shouldn't talk disrespectfully of my dad. No matter what he does/did, he is still my daddy and I had no right to be so disrespectful, so please excuse my behavior . . .I am a spoiled brat in the proccess of becoming unspoiled. 
But if I do have to sell my goats, I'll grin and bear it. :help: somehow.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> I shouldn't talk disrespectfully of my dad. No matter what he does/did, he is still my daddy and I had no right to be so disrespectful, so please excuse my behavior . . .I am a spoiled brat in the proccess of becoming unspoiled.


Talitha, that was very mature of you to realize that :hug:

I hope that everything works out for the best, even if it does mean you will need to re home your goats.
With age comes wisdom, I may not be a parent but I do have the heart and mind of one and do know that though the choices made by parents are not always easy ones to make.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I shouldn't talk disrespectfully of my dad. No matter what he does/did, he is still my daddy and I had no right to be so disrespectful, so please excuse my behavior . .


 What a wonderful girl you are ...... I pray that you can keep your goaties... miracles do happen.... :thumb: ray: keep praying and your wishes and dreams can come true.... you are a very sweet young lady ....and I wish the best for you.... :hi5: :hug: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

keep the right attitude and that miracle will happen even if it isnt in the way of goats it will be in something else


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Bless your heart. I really hope this works out well for you.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Man that's so hard. Can you find someone to board them with? If you could afford to do that, that might at least give you an outlet, and also maybe prove some independence with your dad. Parents sometimes hate it when you do that, because they then realize you are growing up! Then they are more apt to help you out when they feel their losing their babies. LOL


----------



## LomaVerdeBoers (Oct 4, 2009)

I feel for you, but it has to hurt your parents as much if not more than it's hurting you. 

I am in a similar situation as a parent. Last summer was the worst/slowest ever for our business. We fell behind on our mortgage and tried to modify our loan. We started this process in November and are still trying to get it approved, were in a trial period. Foreclosure seems like a reality more and more, even though business is much better, and we have been current in our trial period payments. It is a really hard time for me since I've always been very independent and a "man of my word". 

I feel like I've let my sons down, but they are old (17,18,& 21)enough to know I did all I could. I have been looking for rental horse property so we could at least keep some kind of normalcy in the event of a foreclosure/eviction. If I have to tell them we need to get rid of their bull, goats, and dogs, it will break my heart.
They have all been helping out more than usual , buying there own feed without anyone asking them too. Working as many hours as they can get at their jobs, one is in college 100 miles away and he is working at night so he can pay his own way. Don't mean to steal your thread, thanks for letting me vent.

I think your parents are kind of in the same boat and are looking out for your best interests. I can't think of anyone that would intentionally hurt their kids.


----------

